# Armyghy the Art Guy



## Armyghy (May 13, 2011)

Hey there. I went ahead and put a few of my bits into the gallery, but I thought I'd post them here too. Anyway, without further ado - Black Templar Emperors Champion. Not quite as good as say, Angron or some of the other absolute astounding pieces I've seen here, but I like this one and I look forward to improving my artistic ability.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Holy fuck dude! Amazing!


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

The shadowy eyes are amazing. :good:


----------



## Armyghy (May 13, 2011)

Orks!


----------

